

Wonga Apology - rahimnathwani
https://www.wonga.com/apology.aspx

======
ttctciyf
So they freely admit that they lied to customers and charged them for fees to
law firms in fact did not exist, but were invented by themselves...

I fail to see how this doesn't immediately lead to prosecution for fraud.

Maybe I don't understand the finer points of the law, but it seems like
they're saying: "Yeah, we attempted to get money from people by lying to
them," which in my naive world sounds exactly like a confession of
fraudulently obtaining money.

Where are the DPP for goodness' sake?

------
xxxmadraxxx
We're sorry. We're scum.

~~~
zimpenfish
It's probably more like "We're being forced to say we're sorry by the FCA"

